# Ibanez Flying Fingers 2016 Attempt (JBM100)



## TheTrooper (Aug 30, 2016)

This is my attempt for the Ibanez Contest.
Had no idea it had a voting system (useles perhaps, the guy with more YT friends wins, what's even the reason to do a contest for that?) but anyway, this is it.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 30, 2016)

> 10 semifinalists will be chosen by Ibanez, then, a winner and two second place players will be selected by Ibanez Artist, Kiko Loureiro. The winner will be announced on Oct. 25th, 2016.



Where did you hear the one with more YT friends win, because I just checked the contest's page and that's what it said about picking the winner.

Not a shabby entry, by the way. Good luck!


----------



## TheTrooper (Aug 31, 2016)

Señor Voorhees;4638711 said:


> Where did you hear the one with more YT friends win, because I just checked the contest's page and that's what it said about picking the winner.
> 
> Not a shabby entry, by the way. Good luck!




I was sure the winners would've been picked by the judges, but right now most people are jumping on the "it's a voting system" thing, so I'm just confused right now. 

But yeah, having a voting system wouldn't make really sense for a contest.....unless they want the winners to have some kind of minimun following already, which would make the contest only a marketing move.

Thanks by the way!


----------



## odibrom (Aug 31, 2016)

TheTrooper said:


> I was sure the winners would've been picked by the judges, but right now most people are jumping on the "it's a voting system" thing, so I'm just confused right now.
> 
> But yeah, having a voting system wouldn't make really sense for a contest.....unless they want the winners to have some kind of minimun following already, which would make the contest only a marketing move.
> 
> Thanks by the way!



The only things that aren't involved with marketing are physiological, like breathing and sleeping... where there is a brand, there is money, therefore marketing and brand promotion. This contest IS BRAND PROMOTION, starting by you needed to do it with an Ibanez guitar and it should be clearly visible. If this isn't marketing, I'm an alien...

But hey, let these marketing moves come along, if anything else, we, contestants, get some air play.


----------



## TheTrooper (Sep 1, 2016)

odibrom said:


> The only things that aren't involved with marketing are physiological, like breathing and sleeping... where there is a brand, there is money, therefore marketing and brand promotion. This contest IS BRAND PROMOTION, starting by you needed to do it with an Ibanez guitar and it should be clearly visible. If this isn't marketing, I'm an alien...
> 
> But hey, let these marketing moves come along, if anything else, we, contestants, get some air play.




Absolutely, mine wasn't a critique towards Ibanez but a voting system in a contest is totally out of place.


----------

